# 457 visa labour market testing expected to be introduced in November



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Labour market testing is expected to be introduced for Australia's 457 visa programme later this year with officials working towards a November deadline. It is expected that an employer must show that it has attempted to fill a vacancy for six months prior to making the nomination for a 457 visa. There is an exemption [...]

Click to read the full news article: 457 visa labour market testing expected to be introduced in November...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

